# New corn snake; handling.



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Basically!

Today I bought my first ever snake "he" is approx 12 inches according to the breeder though he seems alot bigger though I couldn't tell you exactly how long and I am not planning to handle yet, when is a good time his first feed with me will be tuesday or wednesday and I don't want to feed inside his viv so I will need to transfer him.

I had his viv set-up before hand and introduced the snake at around 11:30 though about 20 minutes ago(15:20 roughly) I noticed the thermostat probe had been moved so had to move it to keep the temps correct(don't want to be cocking up the temps!) when he rattled his tail pretty violently and struck at me before moving to his hide on the cool side and so I put the probe where desired and left him.

I must admit Its shocked me a little as when she turned up with him and before transfering I was handling him fine but he seems to have changed his oppinion on me and to be honest I'm a tad less willing to handle at the moment though I have to face it I've been bitten by an angry beardie many a time when I rehomed one kept at around 125F :censor:

Went a little off topic there but am looking for some advice as sooner or later I'm going to need to move him and being able to handle will just make things alot easier and satisfying: victory:

ps: I must sound soo pathetic, but forgive me and no mean comments aye?

Cheers,


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

it'll take him a few days to settle in after being moved, but they normally calm down fine. just remember that their actions are a defence from being scared rather than an attack from being angry. move slowly around it when trying to pick it up and don't worry about bites from a corn that size you'll hardly feel it- it's the speed of it that makes people jump!


----------



## Yeti (May 24, 2009)

Firstly congratulations on your first snake.
As Razzler said it will take him a few days to settle down.
You will most likely find that once you have him out of his viv he will calm down a lot.


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Razzler79 said:


> it'll take him a few days to settle in after being moved, but they normally calm down fine. just remember that their actions are a defence from being scared rather than an attack from being angry. move slowly around it when trying to pick it up and don't worry about bites from a corn that size you'll hardly feel it- it's the speed of it that makes people jump!


Yeah thought so, his previous starter tank is the same as mine although he had different substrate etc before.

I will take my time with it and just take bites as they come I guess although hopefully not at all:lol2:



Yeti said:


> Firstly congratulations on your first snake.
> As Razzler said it will take him a few days to settle down.
> You will most likely find that once you have him out of his viv he will calm down a lot.


Thanks, I'm well happy:no1: many more to come hopefully though I think I'll take things slow :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'll let him settle until monday night then maybe I'll give things another try:notworthy:


Cheers


----------



## murielh240 (May 1, 2009)

*first corn snake handling*

Hi

Firstly i would like to say congratulations on getting your first snake.

I have had my baby corn for almost a month now. 

I'm very nervous when it comes to handling, but the advice i have received from people on the forum as been excellent.

I was advised to get more confidence, as i'm having to come in from above the tub that i have my snake in. So i just stay calm and move in on him slowly, which he soesn't seem to mind. I then let him get use to me been there before i pick him up.

I hope this helps.

Take care and have fun with your new friend

murielh240


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

murielh240 said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly i would like to say congratulations on getting your first snake.
> 
> ...


Cheers:2thumb:

Thanks for the useful info, much appreciated and I am very willing to learn more even after ALOT of research beforehand: victory:

Rgs,


----------



## ninjastyle (May 29, 2009)

i also have a corn snake, had him for about 2 years. hes always been fine with me handling wise. a lot of it is having confidence when handeling them. my snake can deffinately sense when im unconfident and on edge and tends to play this against me and try to get the upper hand. if your confident then you shouldnt have much of an issue. if he does bite you then once he does hell realise that your boss as he cant hurt you by biting you and will generally back down. if hes striking loads then try putting your palm up to him and see if that causes him to back down?


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

he seems to have settled down a little already and is out exploring his new home:flrt:


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

-Austin said:


> he seems to have settled down a little already and is out exploring his new home:flrt:


 good to hear mate, just need to be sure of where they are!!
welcome to the addiction!!! Lol, people rarely stay with just the one!!


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Razzler79 said:


> good to hear mate, just need to be sure of where they are!!
> welcome to the addiction!!! Lol, people rarely stay with just the one!!


I hear they can be right escape artists! :lol2:
I really hope I stick to one, can't afford to be taking up so much room :blush: when I finally move out I don't think I should put the house under my name and put it under my herps instead:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

:2thumb: result!

was changing his water this morning and he came right out his tank and when I attempted to return him he decided more towards being handled:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

-Austin said:


> I hear they can be right escape artists! :lol2:
> I really hope I stick to one, can't afford to be taking up so much room :blush: when I finally move out I don't think I should put the house under my name and put it under my herps instead:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ohh i lost my corn, for 6 months...n then my sis found it on the door mat one morning when she was on her way to work..it was my fault id had him out and not closed the tank properly ...needless to say when we got him back..he only lasted a day ...after going out to buy all new set up ect...as his original tank was now in use by tortoises!!

So now got another corn whose over a year and so far never escaped!! 

he is quiet shy when you go in with him, but once he is out hes great just chills around your neck or like a bracelet round your arm...


----------



## jinks (May 29, 2009)

glad to see your litle one has calmed abit!congrats on your first snake!!dont worry about gettin bitten it happens,it will make you jump but hurts so much LESS than a beardie bite!good luck and enjoy!


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

He was much better today, hes wayy to inquisitive hes supposed to be settling in not coming out to see me when I change his water!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

some Qs:

I swear I saw him drinking tonight!! do they drink from bowls or do they get all the moisture needed from mice? 

I fed him four pinkies this afternoon as I couldn't get hold of any fuzzies which I was told he was previously fed on 2x per weekly feeding and I got to the shop and all they had were pinkies I was told they were about half the size of fuzzies so would feeding be four have been ok? he took them without problems and I must say he would of taken ALOT more by the looks of it. He seems to be about 20-24 inches roughly is this anoth food if not what should I be feeding? 

Lastly, I have him in a 18longx10widex10 high viv when should I upgrade to a 3 or 4 foot at the maximum time as its a while until I'll be finished with this build am very busy and may not be done until July maybe even august unless things slow down:gasp:

Thankyou!!


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

*New corn snake; handling, feeding, enclosures!*

Bumpppppp


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Bumpppppp


----------



## physeptone (May 5, 2008)

snakes drink water, thats why we give them water bowls.
most snakes drink from the bowls, but some specialised ones like green tree pythons will drink water droplets from their coils (they will also drink from bowls too).


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

I was simply asking, I didn't know so I asked.
I only have it for shedding purposes but now I know they drink from them too.

Cheers,


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hey, just a tip - if you put your hand out infront of him (like you would put your hand straight ahead in a "stop" motion. A snake like a corn won't go for you if the target is big like the palm of your hand as it would if you were pointing at him - the target then would be your fingers 

Sorry about the backwards explaining, its just i use this technique with my more defensive snakes and I have never been bitten.

But yeah glad your snakey is settling in, most are pretty defensive when you first release into their new surroundings *


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

thats what I've been doing:no1: sort of came naturally though and it worked! he loves handling now!:flrt:


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

-Austin said:


> some Qs:
> 
> I fed him four pinkies this afternoon as I couldn't get hold of any fuzzies which I was told he was previously fed on 2x per weekly feeding and I got to the shop and all they had were pinkies I was told they were about half the size of fuzzies so would feeding be four have been ok? he took them without problems and I must say he would of taken ALOT more by the looks of it. He seems to be about 20-24 inches roughly is this anoth food if not what should I be feeding?
> 
> ...


answers please?


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

-austin said:


> answers please?


bumppppppppp


----------

